# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  Backup گیری روی کلاینت در SQL SERVER 2005

## Saeid59_m

سلام
تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم وقتی از دستور BACKUP در SQL استفاده می شه . نسخه پشتیبان تنها می تونه روی سرور ذخیره بشه .

آیا راهی هست که نسخه پشتیبان رو روی کلاینت تهیه کنه .؟

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

backup فقط بر روي درايو هايي كه SQL Server ميبينه قابل ذخيره هست

----------


## rezarafiee

شما در زمان backup مسیری را که برای ذخیره انتخاب می کنید مسیر شبکه ای  client را بدهید.

----------


## AminSobati

در صورتیکه اکانت سرویس SQL Server اجازه Write روی سایر کامپیوترها رو داشته باشه، میتونین چنین کاری انجام بدین (و اصولا باید انجام داد! نگهداری فایل Backup روی همون هارد دیسکی که دیتابیس رو داره غلط هست. با Crash کردن اون دیسک، Backupهای شما هم از بین میره):


backup database northwind to disk='\\192.168.0.1\MySharedFolder\MyBackup.bak'

----------


## j.farazani

سلام
فکر کنم اگه یه فولدر کلاینت رو روی سرورت (جایی که sql نصبه) map کنی بشه . شاید !!!!

----------


## DataMaster

> در صورتیکه اکانت سرویس SQL Server اجازه Write روی سایر کامپیوترها رو داشته باشه، میتونین چنین کاری انجام بدین (و اصولا باید انجام داد! نگهداری فایل Backup روی همون هارد دیسکی که دیتابیس رو داره غلط هست. با Crash کردن اون دیسک، Backupهای شما هم از بین میره):
> 
> 
> backup database northwind to disk='\\192.168.0.1\MySharedFolder\MyBackup.bak'


خوب اين اجازه رو چطوري ميشه داد؟ بايد توي سرويس تغييري داده بشه؟؟

----------


## AminSobati

کنترل کنید سرویس SQL Server با چه اکانتی کار میکنه. به این اکانت اجازه نوشتن در فولدر مورد نظر رو بدین (از همونجایی که فولدر رو Share میکنید، تنظیمات Security هم انجام میشه). دقت کنید که اگر Domain نیست و Workgroup دارین، باید یک username و password یکسان مثل چیزی که سرویس SQL Server استفاده میکنه، در کامپیوتر مقصد داشته باشید تا Windows Authentication عملی بشه

----------


## ستاره آسمان

سلام.
لطفا كدي با زبان سي شارپ براي گرفتن پشتيبان از بانك SQL2005

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

ستاره آسمان عزيز براي اينكه به صورت حرفه اي و با OOP كار  كني برو سراغ شي SMO كه از SQL 2005 به بالا معرفي شده SMO يك DLL است كه در دات نت به شما اجازه ميده هر كاري كه تو Managment Studio انجام مي دي بتوني با SMO انجام بدي
به اين مقاله سر بزن
Using SMO for Backup, Restore and Security Purposes
اين هم آدرس
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/databa...reWithSmo.aspx

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

در ضمن ميتوني از دستور TSQL مربوط به Backup‌استفاده كني 
اين هم دستورش
BACKUP DATABASE [SMS] TO  DISK = N'Backup File Path' WITH  INIT ,  NOUNLOAD ,  NAME = N'SMS Full',  NOSKIP ,  STATS = 10,  NOFORMAT ,password=N'Passwor For Backup File'   --s'

كه تو اين دستور 
Backup File Path مسير نسخه پشتيبان
Passwor For Backup File يك رمز براي فايل پشتيبان است

در صورت استفاده از پارامتر رمز بازيابي با Managment Studio امكان پذير نمي باشد فقط با دستور TSQL‌اينكار امكان پذير است
همچينن براي استفاده از دستورات بالا اول با شي كانكشن به بانك Master وصل شو بعد دستور بالا را execute‌كن و...
موفق باشيد

----------


## araelectronic@ymail.com

با سلام
من از smo  استفاده میکنم ولی چند تا مشکل دارم اول اینکه در هر مسیری نمیتونه بک آپ بگیره
دوم اینکه تو شبکه چطوری میشه ازش استفاده کرد که روی هر کامپیوتر کلاینت هم بک آپ بگیره؟ یا اینکه در مسیر خاص و روی کامپیوتر خاص بک آپ بگیره ؟

با تشکر

----------


## davood59

من هم مشکل گرفتن Backup رو یه کلاینت دیگه رو دارم، دوستان میشه راهنمایی کنند؟

----------

